# Feed bucket that cant be tipped over?



## madhector (7 January 2008)

Anyone know where online I can get one? I don't mean the ones that go inside tyres (tried that) but ages ago I remember seeing one that was shaped so it couldn't be tipped over. J is a b****r and gets hold of his bucket and throws it into the air, dispersing the contents into his bed. (which he then refuses to touch) 

I have tried putting his bucket in a tyre, made it even more fun and he can throw the bucket and then roll the Tyre around  
	
	
		
		
	


	





If he ate what he chucked around I wouldn't mind, but he wont, and he is supposed to be putting on weight, and this isn't helping! lol

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Blizzard (7 January 2008)

Beau tips his feed out too and wastes it, so he is always fed from a corner manger now, why dont you do that?


----------



## madhector (7 January 2008)

I would rather he ate of the floor really, but might have to resort to one if he carries on being a clown


----------



## ajones (7 January 2008)

just an idea have a look round reclamation yards/ builders yards for old stone feeders or why not a old stone sink i one in each stable stone feeders are hard to find have that in jacks stable and an old sink in teds stable the sink is also great for putting hay in and no sharp edges !!


----------



## spaniel (7 January 2008)

Have you tried just tipping the food onto a bare bit of floor.  Its really un natural for a horse to stand completely still whilst eating hence why any number of them chuck food, kick and paw at buckets and generally arse about whilst eating.

Other than that maybe a stone trough?  Maybe something from a garden centre?


----------



## lucemoose (7 January 2008)

What about the buckets that wedge into tyres?


----------



## madhector (7 January 2008)

Yep! In despair one evening I tipped it onto the floor for him and he left it and ate his hay instead  
	
	
		
		
	


	









He wont eat any hay that falls onto the floor either. (very odd horse)

I just remember a big blue thing that was sort of cone shaped with a hole in the middle, that was impossible to tip over, but cant for the life of me find anything like it! lol


----------



## madhector (7 January 2008)

He can flip tyres over quite well, so not sure they would work, but maybe worth a try


----------



## eekmon (7 January 2008)

Have you tried tying two tyres together then with a couple of bungees strapping them to the wall in a corner ( if you know what I mean ?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)  You can then only feed out of a deep ( builders ) bucket but it may be the answer. We had a horse at our yard who had this done and it did work.


----------



## MillionDollar (7 January 2008)

SN has one that looks a bit like a dog bowl  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think she got it for H  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Prehaps PM her?!


----------



## madhector (7 January 2008)

Thats sounds about right, thanks, will ask her


----------



## lucemoose (7 January 2008)

Hmm, I found this tyre/bucket combo hard to move let alone flip! Friends  mentalist warmblood couldnt manage it either but I guess he has a special talent!! http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1222&amp;cat=6&amp;scats=119,38


----------



## madhector (7 January 2008)

That might work, although nothing to strap them to as stone walls, but two tyres together might be a bit heavy for him to throw around


----------



## mariond (7 January 2008)

One of the horse licks (sorry not sure of the name) comes in a squarish container that is very hard to tip over. It has moulded edges. I have also heard of someone having a concrete base in their feed bucket/container but I don't know how effective/safe that is.


----------



## clairencappelli (7 January 2008)

I had this problem with my mare and her supplements were getting wasted so i have a corner manger now - problem  solved.

My mare is funny like that wont eat hay from the floor of the bits that fall out of the haynet.

I have the corner manger mid height and when she goes to bed she does head butt it with a bang but its never come out. You can have 1 bracket and buy extra bowls and you can also buy the feed covers for them.

Heres a pic

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v410/claireandcappelli/?action=view&amp;current=P6230112.jpg


----------



## Queenbee (7 January 2008)

robinsons catalogue have got a special corner manger  (pg 9) of your stable/feedroom. the whole thing gets fixed to the wall so theres no metal bracket for your horse to get its leg caught in and you could fix it at ground level. worth a look i think.


----------



## Honeypots (7 January 2008)

This is the sort of thing you want...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post2622359


not sure where you get them though...


----------



## Pidge (7 January 2008)

that's what you want  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 had one for Pidge and it was fab as you can put water in or sand to make it heavy so they can't push it round but there is no way they can tip it over, sure I got mine from Derby House. 
Do you put any carrots in his feed? Only asking as if I do Pidge tips his feed everywhere so more often than not has his carrots as a dessert after his tea, less messy and he eats all his tea


----------



## flyingfeet (7 January 2008)

Toddle along to a garage and get a landrover type tyre (technically they should pay you £1 to take it away, so do not pay for it!!)

Then get a special tyre bucket £10 ish. These have no bits to grab hold of, and a land rover tyre is too heavy to be lifted.


----------



## Lynz25 (7 January 2008)

The square container that I believe miss_molly is talking about is the origional horslyx ones - my horse picks them up throws it around then jumps over it ( i hev  video to prove it).  Also with the cornerr mangers he get lift those out of the metal frame.  My dad fixed a piece of 2by1 batton onto the wall about 1cm gap to place the prongs of a normal feed bucket  (http://www.derbyhouse.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1224&amp;cat=6&amp;scats=119,38).  He does still get it out but much less often then previous


----------



## madhector (8 January 2008)

Thats it! Least I wasnt imagining it! lol


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2008)

the heavy round one where the base is bigger than the top is the best, i have a youngster who tips her feed out, and since i started putting it in this (have to empty the bucket into it, otherwise she grabs the bucket and throws it across the field), she's been foxed. 
i've got one, will check what make it is tomorrow morning! they cost about £20, i found one online the other day but can't find it now, will keep looking!


----------



## kerilli (8 January 2008)

ha, found it!
third one down on this page:
http://www.amirashop.co.uk/acatalog/Mangers__Feed_Troughs.html
works like a charm!


----------



## madhector (8 January 2008)

Thankyou!


----------



## whyz101 (11 January 2008)

Hi, I'm going to be purchasing the "No tip downunder feeder from Clinton Anderson.  I seen it on one of his shows and seems to be just what I need.  You can see it at his website and puchase it through there.


----------



## chrisbates (3 December 2012)

Hello All.

I have just come across the following which may solve your problems:

http://www.nontipfeeder.com/

It's a feeder which doesn't tip over!  

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## callmelucky (4 December 2012)

What a out half of an old whisky barrel?


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 December 2012)

At my work we have half plastic barrels which have been filled with concrete to about 6" from the top making a very sturdy manger. Can be made as high or low as required


----------



## Hawks27 (6 December 2012)

Fortiflex do some different buckets and troughs i have a square fortiflex anti tip thing that sits on the floor and he can chase it round the stable but he can not tip it over, sadly my little numpty then took to stiring his feed with his nose and flicking it all over the sides but at least hes greedy and eventually licks it all up.


----------



## HardySoul1 (6 December 2012)

Sorry to be dim but posts by OP suggest horse DOES NOT want his feed regardless of what you put it in? Imho I would be worrying about that more than type of manger. WHY does he prefer his hay? Most horses enjoy their feed even if they spill it in their haste. Don't want to appear critical but seems a bit odd he won't eat it?


----------



## RebeccaYorke (14 January 2013)

It is a shame if the horse seems like they do not want to eat at all (regardless of container) but I must agree with chrisbates - we've been using one of those (a non-tip feeder) for the past year or so and it really is absolutely fantastic. 

Such a noticeable waste reduction as we're no longer seeing all our feed tipped all over the floor AND the horses are happy to eat out of it. 

Works like a charm! Best purchase.


----------

